# Alphabetic DVR Listing?



## nKeith (Apr 20, 2008)

After installing a refurbished ViP622 I find that recordings on both the internal DVR as well as EHD are no longer listed in alphabetical order. On my original ViP 622, the listings were alphabetical.

Is there a procedure for restoring alphabetical listing?

Keith


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

On the scrren with the list of your recording select "SORT" and change it.


----------



## nKeith (Apr 20, 2008)

n0qcu said:


> On the scrren with the list of your recording select "SORT" and change it.


So simple! Thanks, ks9c


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

Or simply press the pip Swap Key, this toggles the listing.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

ZBoomer said:


> Or simply press the pip Swap Key, this toggles the listing.


Providing one of the two last sort operations is an alpha sort. It toggles between the last two sorts.


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

Mine's been that way so long I forget, what are the sort options besides alphabetical and date?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

ZBoomer said:


> Mine's been that way so long I forget, what are the sort options besides alphabetical and date?


If Group by Title is selected, only Alpha/Numeric and DVR Date are available.

If No Groups are selected, the following is available:
Alpha/Numeric
DVR Date
Movies
Series/Specials
Sports
DVR Length
Protected

I had not realized that the options changed depending on the Group setting. :blush:


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

Ahh, I always leave groups on, so never see the rest... (they look familiar, but it's been a long time...)


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

TulsaOK said:


> If Group by Title is selected, only Alpha/Numeric and DVR Date are available.
> 
> If No Groups are selected, the following is available:
> Alpha/Numeric
> ...


I may be confused, but all of those options are grayed out except *Alpha/Numeric* and *DVR Date*. (In *Timers*, however, all options are available.)


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

They are grayed out if you have folders turned on; turn off folders and the other options become available.


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

Quick question related to this: if I have a long list of recordings, no matter how it's sorted, is there an quick and easy way to simply go to either the last recording, or the last page of recordings?


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

> Quick question related to this: if I have a long list of recordings, no matter how it's sorted, is there an quick and easy way to simply go to either the last recording, or the last page of recordings?


Not that I know of, though the page up and page down buttons let you go a page at a time instead of one recording or folder at a time.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

If your list is alpha sorted, you can use the number keys on the remote to jump to titles starting with A, D, G, etc. This does not work on the EHD.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

BobaBird said:


> If your list is alpha sorted, you can use the number keys on the remote to jump to titles starting with A, D, G, etc. This does not work on the EHD.


That is a good tip. I had forgotten that I stumbled on that a few months back. Gotta write that down. Do you think the EHD will ever get a user interface like we have on the internal drive? Soon?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

I don't understand why they didn't just modify the existing interface to add file size and other EHD specific commands. Why start from bare-bones basic when they already have something that works?

Maybe they'll even make the external list viewable with the main list, with options to view Int Only, Ext Only or Int+Ext. What we have now is a menu shortcut.

And to bring this back on topic, it would be nice to be able to change the EHD sort method without having to exit the list first.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

It would not surprise me to find that pressing the '9' key would take one to the end of the list. Pressing '1' will go to the top.


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

BobaBird said:


> If your list is alpha sorted, you can use the number keys on the remote to jump to titles starting with A, D, G, etc. This does not work on the EHD.


Thanks.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Kevin Brown said:


> Quick question related to this: if I have a long list of recordings, no matter how it's sorted, is there an quick and easy way to simply go to either the last recording, or the last page of recordings?


Press the '9' key. That will take you to the end of the list.


----------



## renpar61 (Aug 5, 2006)

Is there a list for these "hidden" commands?


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

TulsaOK said:


> Press the '9' key. That will take you to the end of the list.


And '1" takes you back up to the top. :up: Just like TulsaOK suggested.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

renpar61 said:


> Is there a list for these "hidden" commands?


Some are listed in the Tips and Tricks stick at the top. I need to add these to the list.


----------

